# Audi A1 Sportback ‘S line Competition’ Limited Edition Arrives in Australia



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sydney, 3 July 2013: Audi Australia has announced a new Limited Edition model in the A1 Sportback range. Only 200 units of an exclusive S line Competition model will be available to customers, priced at just $35,500.

Previously only available as standard in the range-topping 1.4 TFSI Sport 136kW model, the dynamic S line exterior package gives the A1 Sportback a confident and sporty stance on the road.

“The A1 Sportback S line Competition model is perfect for customers who demand the dynamic styling of Audi’s sporty S line exterior,’ said Audi Australia’s Managing Director, Andrew Doyle.

“In response to feedback from customers of our most diminutive model, we are delighted to be able to offer this special Limited Edition, combined with our 1.4TFSI engine. This is an offer that packs a big punch, with high value, at a price premium that is as diminutive as the A1 Sportback itself.”

In addition to the S line exterior package, all 200 vehicles feature the following, in addition to the Attraction level of specification:

17-inch alloy wheels, with part-polished 5-spoke V design
Front fog lights
LED tail lights
Black exterior styling package
Contrasting roof and roof arch
Interior air vents in body colour
Audi parking system, rear
A1 Sportback S line Competition models are available in a choice of four premium paint colours, each without any additional charge. The choice includes the metallic colours Glacier White and Ice Silver, along with the pearl effect colours Misano Red and Phantom Black.

The Manufacturer List Price (MLP) for the A1 Sportback S line Competition models is $35,500, which represents a significant value equation for customers. The total package value exceeds $8,000, but is being offered to customers for a premium of just over $2,500, representing an advantage of around 70 percent.

The A1 Sportback 1.4 TFSI model is powered by a turbocharged petrol engine that delivers 90 kW and 200 Nm of torque with frugal fuel consumption of just 5.3 litres per 100km. Mated to the sporty seven-speed S tronic dual-clutch transmission, it reaches 100km/h from rest in 9.0 seconds.

Pricing 
*Manufacturer List Pricing (MLP) – excludes dealer delivery and statutory charges

Attraction
Audi A1 Sportback 1.4 TFSI S tronic Limited Edition model 90kW $35,500

The Audi Group
The Audi Group delivered more than 1,455,100 cars of the Audi brand to customers in 2012. In 2012, the Company posted revenue of €48.8 billion and an operating profit of €5.4 billion. Audi produces vehicles in Ingolstadt and Neckarsulm (Germany), Győr (Hungary), Changchun (China) and Brussels (Belgium). The Audi Q7 is built in Bratislava (Slovakia). In November 2012, CKD production of the Audi Q7 was added to the existing Audi A4, A6 and Q5 manufacturing operations in Aurangabad (India). At the Brussels plant, production of the Audi A1 has been running since 2010, while production of the new A1 Sportback began in 2012. The Audi Q3 has been built in Martorell (Spain) since June 2011. The Company is active in more than 100 markets worldwide. AUDI AG’s wholly owned subsidiaries include AUDI HUNGARIA MOTOR Kft. (Győr, Hungary), Automobili Lamborghini S.p.A. (Sant’Agata Bolognese, Italy), AUDI BRUSSELS S.A./N.V. (Brussels, Belgium), quattro GmbH in Neckarsulm and the sports motorcycle manufacturer Ducati Motor Holding S.p.A. (Bologna, Italy). Audi currently employs more than 68,000 people worldwide, including around 50,000 in Germany. The brand with the four rings plans to invest a total of €11 billion by 2015 – mainly in new products and the expansion of production capacities – in order to sustain the Company’s technological lead embodied in its “Vorsprung durch Technik” claim. Audi is currently expanding its site in Győr (Hungary) and will start production in Foshan (China) in late 2013 and in San José Chiapa (Mexico) in 2016.

Audi has long been fulfilling its social responsibility on many levels – with the aim of making the future worth living for generations to come. The basis for Audi’s lasting success is therefore formed by environmental protection, the conservation of resources, international competitiveness and a forward-looking human resources policy. One example of AUDI AG’s commitment to environmental issues is the Audi Environmental Foundation. Within the context of “Vorsprung durch Technik”, which extends far beyond its products, the Company is directing its activities toward a major goal – comprehensive CO2-neutral mobility.


----------

